# New hives!



## marusempai (Sep 16, 2007)

We've had our hives two weeks now and every time we inspect them I come up with a new reason to be convinced I've somehow destroyed the queen. XD Last week there were a couple cells with two eggs in them. So this week I decided I was going to SEE THOSE QUEENS... found the queen in the "two egg cell" hive. She's HUGE! Of course I couldn't find the queen in the other hive (where I saw her last time). Lots of eggs though. So now I've convinced myself that everything was fine in there until I started rifling through frames and clearly I squished her. Hopefully the amount of time until I stop freaking the heck out is short. :bash:


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

Oops, I think you wanted the beekeeping forum  Pretty often I can't find the queen, especially in a big hive. Next time you open it if you see eggs you know your queen is just fine.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Yup once you see eggs in the hive button it back up unless your looking for some thing else. 

 Al


----------



## marusempai (Sep 16, 2007)

... I thought I *did* type in the bee forum. Oops. XD

But we did look again, saw eggs, and closed it back up. They're doing good!


----------



## marusempai (Sep 16, 2007)

They think it's too hot today. 










They're a fun photography subject, to boot! I need to remember my camera next time we inspect.


----------



## RonTgottagoat (Feb 27, 2014)

Glad your bees are happy. I had my son video with my phone when we added the super the other day. If it makes you feel better I haven't seen my queen either but things are working so I'm not stressing


----------



## marusempai (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm having quite a lot more fun with them than I expected to! This was supposed to be a hobby for my husband (he has always wanted bees), but has turned into a thing we do together, which is also nice. And it is easier to work with bees with a buddy!


----------



## RonTgottagoat (Feb 27, 2014)

Yeah it's fun my wife has been enjoying it as well. She is a biology environmental science teacher so she was excited to get em as well. My son also enjoys it and wants to do it every chance we get. At first I was intimidated by the bees but now they are quite captivating. I can't wait till next week to take another peek


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Family affairs are a good thing. CEO, record keeper, book keeper and the grunt.




 Al


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

when I first got bees I didn't think Bon would get into the hives ,, but she just followed me ,, in to the hives no suit no vale :kiss::kiss: ,,,,, when I asked if she was afraid ,, all she said was your not why should I be :kiss:,,, I played with bees at 4 years old and up ,, and no Dad didn't have bees ,, before I was born he did but not after ,,, yes ''''marusempai '''' its not only more fun with some one its a lot easier


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Well some times Tom it is easier. When the boss says I want to see the queen not the eggs WELL!!!!!!

 Al


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

when the BOSS says that ,,,,,,,,,,,,,, I give her a mirror


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

AWWWWWW your such a sweet fellow Tom.

 Al


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I agree. Being a single beekeeper is no fun! :Bawling:


----------

